# fahaka puffer pics!



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

here are pics i got from the guy i am buyin a fahka puffer her belly is kinda funny it's because it just ate she is 6'' and realy nice! 






















hope you all like it!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice-
Enjoy it-


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks AK


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

nice fahuka... always wanted to see a big one... never seen one over like 4"


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that's a very nice example of a fahaka.

I hope you have a big tank since they grow to around 17inches (there not slow growers).


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

17'' sweet!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I would start breeding snails now.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

lol yea he would eat them by the pounds!


----------



## Ital_Stal (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow Jesse nice Fuka! haha







i have to come by and see it wen u get it!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dude you are welcomed to come any time!


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> 17'' sweet!


wow! nice purchase. I nearly bought a puffer yesterday as well.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well my puffer will kick your puffers ASS...lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

this is what the tank the puffer it going into looks like!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

sick looking tank herps! congrats dude hope it all goes well


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yea thanks bro! hey you contact ([email protected]) yet?? did you get your fish?


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

nah i didnt bother contacting them...i ended up getting a snakehead and 6 babys reds from a local aquarium...but thanks for the help with all that anyways mate


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Dude that puffer looks like a beast that thing is awesome looking man congrats


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yea i am getting him in a few hours! ill take some pics!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome man can't wait to see him in his new tank... Your set up is nice looking man good job


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks Bro!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

np man


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

the dude is gona be here in 10 mins


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> the dude is gona be here in 10 mins


Congrats-Pics will be a must when he is settled in of course.....


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yea for sure and when i get my xingu rhom to!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Has he got there yet man????


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yah i just got it

ill get a pic of 2 now!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

here he is in my tanks!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is awesome man nice looking congrats


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks bro!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice looking specimen you got there-


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Np


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

so far she is fear less so im sure she will settle in nicely!

Ill get a feeding video tomorrow!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well she is starting to eat snails and shrimp


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pretty neat-
I'm suprised it's eating at all this quickly-

I look forward to more video's in the up comming future


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

for sure!!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

here is another video of todays feed


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is awesome man glad to see it is eating already... Congrats on the bad ass fahaka puffer


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yea

ill have a video of my new xingu rhom tomorrow!


----------

